# Leaking bathroom waste pipe



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello All  
Could anybody give me any advise on how to get access to bathroom sink waste pipe on my Hymer camp65 (1994),its leaking above floor height,i think where it runs down the side behind the paneling.I've tried to expose the pipes with no success.Thanks in advance,
Mark. :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Is there no removable panel below the sink, ie the rear wall of the sink unit? If not does this unit back onto a wardrobe and if so can you access the pipework from there?
Failing that it may be worth calling Deepcar http://www.dmiuk.com/ or Peter Hambilton http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/ and asking them how to do it .

Keith


----------



## m3cuf (Oct 16, 2005)

*waste pipe*

Hi Keith,
Thanks for your reply,i've taken out the wardrobe floor but i can only see the pipe down to the elbow where it goes in the other direction.Phoned Hymer uk who have said on three occasions that they "would phone me back" :roll: ill try the links you sent me and thanks again.

Mark


----------

